# My dog cries when i leave him



## serenity (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm starting to worry that my dog peanut may have seperation anxiety problems. My neighbours told me today that he cries a lot when i leave him which upsets me. I thought he stopped soon after i left and settled but perhaps not. I know i need to video record him but don't have one.

Has anyone else experienced this with their dog and if so what have you done to help your dog? 

Peanut is a 2 year old bichon/toy poodle and i've had him for 2 months after taking him on from a lady that was ill and couldn't look after him. 

Thanks in advance!

Serenity


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

We leave the radio on for Koda.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

We have been going through this with Harvey, and hopefully... fingers crossed and touch wood coming out the brighter side now. 

When you leave is he really tired after a great walk? Is he crate trained and have you tried calmatives? Sorry about all the questions but being tired and crated along with calmatives cracked it for us. 

We also did the following... This can take a week for each step though, depending on your dog. 

1) Put the dog in their area, get yourself ready to go out, shoes & coat on, pick up keys then sit down and read a magazine. This desensitise him to this getting stressed while you get ready. 

2) Do the above re getting ready, but instead of sitting down go out lock the door, then immdatly unlock the door come in coat off, ignore the dog. You do not want emotional reunions... also ignore when you go out. The dog will look at you and think your mad, but you need to teach them you always come back.

3) Slowly increase the time..1 min..2 min 5 min etc. As you get longer this is where a good long walk and run will really help you. Give him a stuffed kong etc to keep him busy. 

4) eventually you should be able to build up to a few hours. Our boy managed 8 hours the other week although this would never usually happen but our dog sitter was stuck in the UK. 

Leaving a tv on, light on and a top that smells of you near by may also help.

Good luck hope this helps


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

here's the link to the post on how i solve this problem.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/98366-unusual-trick-solve-separation-anxiety.html


----------



## serenity (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks to you all.

I read your post already lucy and will try that. (Hand out, back in 5)

I think i've gotten into the bad habit of giving him lots of love and attention when i get in as i'm so happy to see him but this probably doesn't help matters.

I will try desensitising him too and let you know how we get on. 

Thanks again!

Serenity


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

when you do come back, in my opinion, its best to ignore the dog until its quiet, then make as much fuss of him/her as you like! this way the dog doesnt anticipate getting a fuss and should be much calmer.


----------



## vitun (May 22, 2010)

serenity said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm starting to worry that my dog peanut may have seperation anxiety problems. My neighbours told me today that he cries a lot when i leave him which upsets me. I thought he stopped soon after i left and settled but perhaps not. I know i need to video record him but don't have one.
> 
> ...


 Hi Serenity

berfore answering ur quesetion ... i need to ask sum question

1. How long this prob has been ...? 
2. how he behaves in and out of house..?
3. what are ur daily routines with dog ...?

may be this way i can help u out..

Regards

Vtiun Sharma


----------



## serenity (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi there, 

1. How long this prob has been ...? Since i've had him which is 2 and half months

2. how he behaves in and out of house..? When i come home he's very excited for 5 mins then he's calm. He walks well on the lead but don't let him off. 

He has escaped recently and crossed a major road to get to the park which scared the life out of me!! He also has a habit of barking at men that get too close to him but once he gets to know them he is very loving. 

He has a wonderful temperament and character overall as bichon/poodles tend to. 

3. what are ur daily routines with dog ...? In the week we have a quick walk in the morning, i let him in the garden but he just cries to come in after 2 mins. I give him his breakfast when i leave and its always gone which is a good sign. He won't eat out of his kong however which makes me think he doesn't relax the whole time i'm gone. 

He usually stays on his own for 4 hours in the morning which he hates and cries as soon as i leave him. I come back at lunch and take him to work with me for the afternoon where he has a couple of walks as i work on a farm estate so its ideal. 

After work he has his dinner and another walk. I am out 3 nights of the week for a couple of hours but he has my housemate for company some of the time. He doesn't chew anything when he's left, just cries and scrtahes at the door but i have a protector on the door now!

Thanks in advance for everyones help. 

Serenity


----------



## vitun (May 22, 2010)

hi 

in answer to your query ... what i am getting is u have a fearful excited dog . just like a spoiled child if i am not wrong. common poodle being a toy dog we cant resist our selves . you have to play a leader role in his life ... tell me is he tries to fight or resist you when u deny to meet his demands .. ? set ur rules limitations and boundaries for him no matter what.... he has follow ur rules.. start playing an alpha role ... exercise him daily twice a day in morning and evening . if this not possible try using treadmill. tire him out before leaving home . simultaneously u can slowly increase the time between ur leaving and arrival ... exercise comes first then rules limitation and boundaries .... then affection ... be consistent .... the prob will slowly eradicate .... hav fun with ur dog 

All the best 

Vitun Sharma


----------



## serenity (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Vitun, 

Thanks for coming back to me. I think i'm very lucky in his character as he does obey me when i persist with boundaries, i think he knows i am leader of the pack but as children do he pushes boundaries now and again and i need to stay aware of this.

I take him on long runs at weekends and he still cries when i leave him which makes me think its a seperation anxiety. I need to practice the 'back in 5 mins with a hand signal with him. I've been ignoring him for 5 mins when i come in until he's calm and with practice i think this will help. 

I leave the tv on for him or the radio and sometimes leave a jumper of mine for him. 

Will keep you posted on my progress, many thanks.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

persistence is key to success in all training. the dog will eventually learn that you mean business, that you are coming back when you leave him, and the treats and fuss will back this up! :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

vitun said:


> ...u have a fearful excited dog. just like a spoiled child if i am not wrong.
> common poodle being a toy dog we cant resist our selves . you have to play a leader role in his life ...
> tell me *(does he try) to fight or resist you when u (refuse) to meet his demands .. ?
> set ur rules limitations and boundaries for him no matter what.... he has follow ur rules.. start playing an alpha role ...
> ...


hey, vitun! :--)

and which TV-presenter are *U* channeling this week?   sounds oh so familiar... 
and also not necessarily accurate. 
true sep-anx is a panic attack; being a firm leader has ZIP to do with it, as U are not * there! * when the panic-attack occurs. 
separation-distress is a milder form, or earlier stage, of genuine sep-anx and is readily treatable.

good luck with Ur studies, and may i suggest _i;ll be home soon__!_ by *patricia mcConnell*,

also *DVM karen overall* for her DESENSITIZATION, Un-Coupling departure cues, and relaxation protocols - 
found here - 
*What is Behavior Modification? | k9aggression.com*

cheers, 
--- terry


----------

